# Newbie form Iowa



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the site, stumbled up on it a couple days ago with a google search for DIY striping for my mowers.

I'm dream of a Tier 2 lawn. I am work in the agricultural field and have been an production agronomist for a couple agricultural companies so this is very interesting to me. I have a love for my lawn and JD green.

As my boys grow up I want to have the lawn that everyone wants to play football in, I want the neighbors to drive by and turn their heads. So here I am. As I tell my family - the quest for the "golf course/football field" lawn has began.

Our lawn is currently a hodgepodge of seed mixes KY/Fescue/Ryegrass from local farm stores, menards, and home depot. My work office has a beautiful lawn and I've picked up a bag of seed the same seed mix from a friend who owns the building and large lawncare business. We have MANY trees and have been working on our house/lawn which means skidloaders and other equipment has been across the lawn a few times.

I can't wait to learn more from all of you and get my soil tests pulled and back. I'll attach some pictures and welcome all the critiquing!


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @isuhunter


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> Welcome to TLF @isuhunter


Thank you @Ware

This looks like a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

isuhunter said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to TLF @isuhunter
> ...


You're definitely in the right place. :thumbup:


----------

